# Help...Bible needed



## Sydnorphyn (Nov 15, 2007)

Attention:

I am in need of an Oxford Scofield leather bound study Bible - this is being given as a gift to one of the editors of the edition - this of course cannot be the first edition. Please do not respond if the edition has copious notes and a name inscribed on the cover. 

NEEDED ASAP. Email me at the address below.

Thanks, John

[email protected]


----------



## etexas (Nov 15, 2007)

Sydnorphyn said:


> Attention:
> 
> I am in need of an Oxford Scofield leather bound study Bible - this is being given as a gift to one of the editors of the edition - this of course cannot be the first edition. Please do not respond if the edition has copious notes and a name inscribed on the cover.
> 
> ...


Like a lot of us here I used to be a "Dispensational" and had/have a 1917 Scofield...if I can find it, you may have it...but I have a question....you state "It is for one of editors"....well, the editors of the 1917 (I think there were 4 of them are dead) if it is for the 1967 Scfield Study System Bible editors....I am sure a number of them are still around and as editors...have access to the text and notes. So pardon my curiosity here....but I am unsure of where you want to take this. Pax.


----------



## Sydnorphyn (Nov 15, 2007)

etexas said:


> Sydnorphyn said:
> 
> 
> > Attention:
> ...



oops, the second edition - one of the editor's is a "friend" - sorry for being cryptic, but it is a surprise for his retirement. Thanks for responding,

Grace and peace

John


----------



## etexas (Nov 15, 2007)

Sydnorphyn said:


> etexas said:
> 
> 
> > Sydnorphyn said:
> ...


......Glad you could see why I was confused! I am sorry if it sounded like I was busting your chops, but when I read the post my response was........? I would bet that someone here has a 67 Edition. Grace and Peace.


----------

